# 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁'𝘀 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗕𝗲𝘀𝘁 𝗪𝗮𝘆 𝗧𝗼 𝗠𝗮𝗸𝗲 𝗙𝗿𝗶𝗲𝗻𝗱𝘀 𝗢𝗻 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗜𝗻𝘁𝗲𝗿𝗻𝗲𝘁-𝗧𝗼𝗽 𝗟𝗶𝗳𝗲 𝗛𝗮𝗰𝗸𝘀�👥🌍🌐



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

By fighting them. Respectfully and fairly. Same goes in real life.

*MUMONKAN CASE 36. GOSO'S NO WORDS, NO SILENCE*
Goso said, "When you meet a Man of the Way on the road, greet him not with words, nor with silence. Tell me, how will you greet him?"

Mumon's Comments:
If you can answer Goso exactly, it will be extremely heartening. If you cannot answer properly yet, then you must do your best to watch out everything.

_Meeting the man of the Way on the road,
Greeting him not with words, nor with silence.
Give him an uppercut,
Then he will understand you at once._


----------



## TheExpert (May 20, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> (�_�)


*How to make friends on the internet top life hacks

1. BY SCARING THE SHIT OUT OF THEM AND THEY'LL LIKE YOU*










*2. KEEP INSULTING AND ATTACKING THEM EVENTUALLY THEY'LL LIKE YOU*
















*3. SHOW THEM THAT YOU VIEW THEM AS INFERIOR AND THEY'LL LIKE YOU*









*4. NEVER LISTEN, ALWAYS SAY NO TO THEIR POSTS AND THEY'LL LIKE YOU







*


* *




Sarcasm voice.....


----------



## moonglade (May 10, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> (�_�)


*Listen up mate, Pro tips:*
Do: choose da platforms n' communities dat yo' care 'bout..

Don’t: Be everywhere.

Do: Be kind.

Don’t: Be super honest.

Do: Connect with people u like.

Don’t: Connect with everyone — especially the haters.

Do: Build on connections that bring out ur best.

Don’t: Engage with people who bring out your worst.

Do: Make plans to hang out online or in person.

Don’t: Think that because this is someone you met online, the friendship isn’t important.


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

Invoking a discussion that may be a bit irritating to the other party might make it long enough to get used on eachother the longer it progresses, things shall neutralize. However, this requires a specific set of psychological skills, that may work for one and not for the other, so it's not always as easy as it seems within most cases. This isn't a primary method to get to know someone, but great for having attention gained from whom you desire.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

First, be annoyed by people. Then consider socializing as a chore. So copy their messages to a bot and send back what the bot says. But then it's going to be a genuine conversation so open wikiHow and ask how to have a genuine conversation. Also, open a spreadsheet and write down the person's information in a table. Then, you have the information, you have to make it work though, so become a programmer and make a program that responds to people accordingly, that way, for example, you won't have to reply to everyone who says "happy birthday" on your page. 😂


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Coloredsky said:


> First, be annoyed by people. Then consider socializing as a chore. So copy their messages to a bot and send back what the bot says. But then it's going to be a genuine conversation so open wikiHow and ask how to have a genuine conversation. Also, open a spreadsheet and write down the person's information in a table. Then, you have the information, you have to make it work though, so become a programmer and make a program that responds to people accordingly, that way, for example, you won't have to reply to everyone who says "happy birthday" on your page. 😂


How often do you enjoy doing this.....


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> How often do you enjoy doing this.....


Nah just for humour purposes. I don't like to toy with people in real life, especially in serious matters. I don't like shallowness, I dislike when people don't speak their minds and I don't like wasting somebody's time.

One thing to consider though is that I actually saw my friends do such, they are motherfuckers and there is saying that someone is the average of the 5 people he spends time with, so there's influence there's a little of that truth.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Coloredsky said:


> Nah just for humour purposes. I don't like to toy with people in real life, especially in serious matters. I don't like shallowness, I dislike when people don't speak their minds and I don't like wasting somebody's time.
> 
> One thing to consider though is that I actually saw my friends do such, they are motherfuckers and there is saying that someone is the average of the 5 people he spends time with, so there's influence there's a little of that truth.


Ah, I see, 😂hahaha LOL ok


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Coloredsky said:


> First, be annoyed by people. Then consider socializing as a chore. So copy their messages to a bot and send back what the bot says. But then it's going to be a genuine conversation so open wikiHow and ask how to have a genuine conversation. Also, open a spreadsheet and write down the person's information in a table. Then, you have the information, you have to make it work though, so become a programmer and make a program that responds to people accordingly, that way, for example, you won't have to reply to everyone who says "happy birthday" on your page. 😂


i’m both worried and amused HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

passionate said:


> i’m both worried and amused HAHAHAHAHA


Hmmm, that's interesting why are you worried and amused.....


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

passionate said:


> i’m both worried and amused HAHAHAHAHA


I subjectively would like to have Te instead of inferior Fe and I thought I make a passage about it. But I am not calling Thinking users ungenuine or less genuine than feelers, it's an exaggeration, stretched out illustration of how impersonal Thinking functions can be XD


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Coloredsky said:


> I subjectively would like to have Te instead of inferior Fe and I thought I make a passage about it. But I am not calling Thinking users ungenuine or less genuine than feelers, it's an exaggeration, stretched out illustration of how impersonal Thinking functions can be XD


Smile*
I try to keep everything as objective and impersonal as possible.......


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Coloredsky said:


> First, be annoyed by people. Then consider socializing as a chore. So copy their messages to a bot and send back what the bot says. But then it's going to be a genuine conversation so open wikiHow and ask how to have a genuine conversation. Also, open a spreadsheet and write down the person's information in a table. Then, you have the information, you have to make it work though, so become a programmer and make a program that responds to people accordingly, that way, for example, you won't have to reply to everyone who says "happy birthday" on your page. 😂


Sadly enough, I had to do most of those at least once in my life just to be able to communicate with others. Except I wasn't smart enough to be a programmer. But if I could have, I would have.

I prefer watching tutorials on YouTube than WikiHow.

You can't imagine all the uses my bff and I have had for spreadsheets over the years.



X10E8Y65M56 said:


> I try to keep everything as objective and impersonal as possible.......


Can't deny the usefulness of that approach. But it often makes me feel that the other person is cold (or a well-programmed robot). In case of cold person, I pick a fight. In case of robot, I try to mess with its circuits by introducing random variables.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting why are you worried and amused.....


i was worried by how chaotic that post felt, by i was immensely amusing by the genius and intelligence behind it! 


Coloredsky said:


> I subjectively would like to have Te instead of inferior Fe and I thought I make a passage about it. But I am not calling Thinking users ungenuine or less genuine than feelers, it's an exaggeration, stretched out illustration of how impersonal Thinking functions can be XD


totally agreed, i would like to have Te too, sounds like it would be hilarious 😭
also, i applaud you for that passage!


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Smile*
> I try to keep everything as objective and impersonal as possible.......


just wanted to inform you that you’ve been adopted by me 


Fennel said:


> Sadly enough, I had to do most of those at least once in my life just to be able to communicate with others. Except I wasn't smart enough to be a programmer. But if I could have, I would have.
> 
> I prefer watching tutorials on YouTube than WikiHow.
> 
> You can't imagine all the uses my bff and I have had for spreadsheets over the years.


FOR REAL!? wait, how do you have enough patience to work on spreadsheets? 
that’s awesome!!


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

passionate said:


> i was worried by how chaotic that post felt, by i was immensely amusing by the genius and intelligence behind it!
> 
> totally agreed, i would like to have Te too, sounds like it would be hilarious 😭
> also, i applaud you for that passage!


Oh your impressed by my post, sweet. Thank You 😊😊



passionate said:


> just wanted to inform you that you’ve been adopted by me
> 
> FOR REAL!? wait, how do you have enough patience to work on spreadsheets?
> that’s awesome!!


🤣🤣Lool, I'm adopted by you....


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Fennel said:


> Sadly enough, I had to do most of those at least once in my life just to be able to communicate with others. Except I wasn't smart enough to be a programmer. But if I could have, I would have.
> 
> I prefer watching tutorials on YouTube than WikiHow.
> 
> You can't imagine all the uses my bff and I have had for spreadsheets over the years.



I have a different case/situation but I kind of relate to you on what is a social matter. I have social anxiety. When I was younger, I used to write a script before making an important call, and when they pick up the phone I would go short for air and my throat would become so dry my voice cracks, I would be so agreeable and couldn't way to stop the call. After I stop the call I would forget something but be afraid to call again. It was a struggle while for other people it was something normal.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Oh your impressed by my post, sweet. Thank You 😊😊


No need to thank me, thank YOU for making PerC more lively hahaha! 


X10E8Y65M56 said:


> 🤣🤣Lool, I'm adopted by you....


YES HAHAHAHAHHAHAA 🤍🍃💕


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

passionate said:


> just wanted to inform you that you’ve been adopted by me
> 
> FOR REAL!? wait, how do you have enough patience to work on spreadsheets?
> that’s awesome!!


Does that make you my Master because X10 is my Mistress?

Patience hmmm. Honestly I enjoyed it. I worked as HR staff, handing some 800-1000 contracts and keeping both the hardcopy and digital encoding of those. The master of the masterlist... and in my spare time, calculating how to budget my salary of 8000 pesos a month (less than 1600USD). Budgeting such small amounts is fun fun fun (I swear this is not sarcasm). Not overwhelming at all. I would even budget 1-2 months in advance because our payroll system was slow and I did not like falling in line on the first and second days of payout. No, I schedule my payouts late and enjoy my hard earned money for longer.



Coloredsky said:


> I have a different case/situation but I kind of relate to you on what is a social matter. I have social anxiety. When I was younger, I used to write a script before making an important call, and when they pick up the phone I would go short for air and my throat would become so dry my voice cracks, I would be so agreeable and couldn't way to stop the call. After I stop the call I would forget something but be afraid to call again. It was a struggle while for other people it was something normal.


I still need a script for calls, but not written out anymore. I have autism and my bff has social anxiety. Different causes but same general awkwardness.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Fennel said:


> Does that make you my Master because X10 is my Mistress?


OHHH, then i’ll keep you under my care too!


Fennel said:


> Patience hmmm. Honestly I enjoyed it. I worked as HR staff, handing some 800-1000 contracts and keeping both the hardcopy and digital encoding of those. The master of the masterlist... and in my spare time, calculating how to budget my salary of 8000 pesos a month (less than 1600USD). Budgeting such small amounts is fun fun fun (I swear this is not sarcasm). Not overwhelming at all. I would even budget 1-2 months in advance because our payroll system was slow and I did not like falling in line on the first and second days of payout. No, I schedule my payouts late and enjoy my hard earned money for longer.


that’s awesome!! I truly respect the amount of patience and focus you have. That’s like a superpower in a way~
Dealing with spreadsheets and budgets isn’t my turf, that’s why i’m amazed aaaaaa!
Also, I’d glad that you were having fun with it. Enjoying work is super important 🍃
I wish you all the best! :3


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

C. I think online friendships are great but with two caveats: 1, this is the internet, so you can’t take everything seriously or personally, and 2, people may vanish and then reappear at the drop of a hat (I hate that I do this, but I do).

Also, options A and B made me laugh! Thank you for the dose of humor


----------



## 𝐄𝐩𝐢𝐜 𝐌𝐨𝐝𝐞𝐫𝐚𝐭𝐨𝐫 (Jun 18, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> (�_�)


Not sure whether X10 is a guy or shemale...=) 

But one thing is for sure, pretending to be a girl allows you to meet a lot more guys and girls on the internet, while also attracting a lot of attention from everyone. When you're a hot girl, almost everything is so simple.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

By far: reminding them that they're retarded, respectfully.


----------

